# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > آموزش: درخواست یک دستور ساده

## prg_mail

سلام
خسته نباشید
مچکرم که وقتتون رو به من دادین

جدول
product
دو فیلد داره
name,trace

من یک کواری میخام که این نتیجه رو بده

رکوردهایی را نمایش بدهد که name متفاوت و trace یکسان داشته باشند.

 :ناراحت:

----------


## prg_mail

خودم به این نتیجه رسیدم ؟؟!


SELECT `trace`,`name`, COUNT(DISTINCT name) FROM payment GROUP BY `trace`,`name` HAVING COUNT(DISTINCT name) > 1

----------


## prg_mail

کسی نبود کمکم کند ؟

----------


## charcharkh

سلام امیدوارم مفید باشه


SELECT column_name(s) FROM table_name WHERE condition GROUP BY column_name(s) ORDER BY column_name(s);


اینو بخون:

https://www.w3schools.com/sql/sql_groupby.asp

----------


## prg_mail

GROUP BY
میدونم کارش چیه میشه لطفا کواری که من پرسیدم رو بفرمایید

----------


## prg_mail

لطفا کمکم کنید گیرم

----------


## charcharkh

این که کاری نداره  !!!

patern رو برات فرستادم دیگه حالا خودت فیلدهای مورد نظرت رو جایگزین کن  :تشویق:

----------


## unique2017

ممنون واقعا مفید بود

----------


## prg_mail

میشه لطفا کنید کل کواری رو بهم بدید ؟
خدا رحمت کند پدر و مادرتونو


جدول
product
دو فیلد داره
name,trace

من یک کواری میخام که این نتیجه رو بده

رکوردهایی را نمایش بدهد که name متفاوت و trace یکسان داشته باشند.

----------


## prg_mail

عزیزان کمکم کنید در این شرایط بد

----------


## charcharkh

بفرمایید 
SELECT name,trace FROM product GROUP BY trace;

ولی اینقدر هم سخت نبود که اینقدر درخواست کردید یکی دوتا آزمون و خطا میکردی بالاخره یک کویری درست درمون ازتوش درمیومد

----------


## prg_mail

سوال من دو بخش دارد
رکوردهایی را نمایش بدهد که name متفاوت و trace یکسان داشته باشند.




*الف : رکوردهایی که name متفاوت داشته باشند
ب : رک.رد هایی که trace یکسان داشته باشند
قسمت الف در کواری شما کجاست ؟*

----------


## charcharkh

اینو تست بزن

SELECT DISTINCT name,trace FROM product GROUP BY trace;


اگر نشد و نیازت رو برطرف نکرد اینو هم تست بزن


SELECT name,trace FROM product GROUP BY name GROUP BY trace;

----------


## prg_mail

سپس بیکران از زحمات شما

مشکل همچنان پابرجاست

ازش ما دعوت میکنم به این لینک تشریف بیارید


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...7-%D8%A7%DB%8C

----------

